# Save the Illustrations Thread



## Camarath (Sep 15, 2003)

I don't know if anything can be done about this (or if this is the right place to ask) but one of my favorite threads is apparently doomed if nothing can be done it save it. I am talking about Tetsubo Illustrations thread in the Art Gallery, Cartography & Miniatures forum. Here is a copy of Tetsubo last post.


			
				Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Ok, it seems I've hit some sort of attachment limit. So I guess I won't be posting images here any longer.
> 
> I greatly appreciate all the comments and ideas you folks have shared.
> 
> ...



 I am not sure exactly what the specifics of the problem are but I just thought I would bring this to the attention of our benevolent moderators on behalf of all of us who love this thread. Thank you in advance for your time and consideration.


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 15, 2003)

Camarath, give Tetsubo a holler to check in at this thread, will you please? I need to know exactly what error message he's getting before I can help work around it.

We have a 100k limit on attachments, but it's easy to reduce art to a smaller size than that. If he's getting some other sort of error, it would be good to know.


----------



## Ferret (Sep 15, 2003)

Do you mean in a post or a topic?


----------



## Tetsubo (Sep 15, 2003)

This is the message I receive when I attempt to use the Manage Attachment feature:

"The following errors occurred:

     Sorry, your attachment could not be accepted because your administrator's attachment quota would be exceeded by 485108433 bytes. He/She has been notified of this." 

I've used the Manage Attachment many times before and never had a problem. If the thread can be saves, cool. But I expect no special treatment. Any system has guidelines and limits. And I am willing to work within both.

I wrote to Morrus about this but he is a very busy man and didn't expect a reply any time soon.

Thank you for any help Piratecat. And thank you Camarath.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 15, 2003)

whoa.
sounds like there may be a cap for enworld of only half a GB?

that's strange...


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 15, 2003)

Arrgh. You're not the only one having this problem, and we're working to fix it. Stay tuned.


----------



## Tetsubo (Sep 15, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Arrgh. You're not the only one having this problem, and we're working to fix it. Stay tuned.




OK, thank you. I'll stay tuned...


----------



## Tetsubo (Jan 1, 2004)

Purely out of curiosity has this issue ever been resolved?


----------



## Michael Morris (Jan 1, 2004)

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Purely out of curiosity has this issue ever been resolved?




I'm going to presume you've tried resizing the image and the compressions ratio.  If that isn't working you have a couple of options.  1. Post the picture in our art gallery off the news site and then link to the image using img tags, and 2. Start a new thread.


----------



## Tetsubo (Jan 2, 2004)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> I'm going to presume you've tried resizing the image and the compressions ratio.  If that isn't working you have a couple of options.  1. Post the picture in our art gallery off the news site and then link to the image using img tags, and 2. Start a new thread.




When I encountered this problem back in September I attempted to start a new thread. The download cap appears to be based on me, not the thread size. I will consider your first suggestion.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 2, 2004)

That's odd.  There's a limit on the size of any given attachment, but not on a user's allowed total - at least not that I know of.  I'll have a poke around and see if I can find out where it's controlled from.


----------



## alsih2o (Jan 2, 2004)

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> When I encountered this problem back in September I attempted to start a new thread. The download cap appears to be based on me, not the thread size. I will consider your first suggestion.




 it seems that if anyone had met this cap, i would have 

 what an odd thing...


----------



## Welverin (Jan 3, 2004)

But don't your threads get deleted at some point? If so that would drop you back down presumably.


----------



## Michael Morris (Jan 3, 2004)

Welverin said:
			
		

> But don't your threads get deleted at some point? If so that would drop you back down presumably.




No, threads don't expire (to my knowledge).  Buried yes, but they never actually expire.


----------



## Tetsubo (Jan 3, 2004)

I just posted a new test thread to see if I could attach an image. It worked this time rather than fail as it did in September. I will attempt to start a new illustration thread again. Thank you all for your help.


----------



## Tetsubo (Jan 3, 2004)

I just posted a new test thread to see if I could attach an image. It worked this time rather than fail as it did in September. I will attempt to start a new illustration thread again. Thank you all for your help.


----------



## Ferret (Jan 3, 2004)

Try to post one of the images you posted before, it'll say you can upload more, follow this link to delete them, then you can delete them.


----------

